# From Dubai to Spain



## Polkadot (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

I read many discouraging posts with regards to moving to Spain and I understand that recession is devastating.
We currently live in Dubai with our 3 children and even though my husband earns good amount of money (by european standards) we are struggling to save anything as school fees and rent and generally cost of living is so high here. 

We are looking to relocate to Spain but my husband would still travel to work in Dubai every few weeks. Ideally we'd like to move to Fuengirola on Costa Del Sol, mainly because we know it well from when we use to holiday in Marbella area years ago. I had a look at the rental prices, schools etc and it seems like we would nearly half the cost of living if we relocate. 

I just wanted to ask few questions here in order to get a better idea.

1. What kind of property could we expect to rent for 1.500 Euros per month? Ideally we'd like a 3/4 beds and I've seen them for less but it's hard to judge from the picture how big the place actually is.

2. What can an average family of 5 expect to spend in a supermarket per week/month? We like to eat well but are not extravagant.

3. What is the cost of a nursery per month?

4. Is Yoga popular in Spain? I would be looking to find a teaching position or possibly do private sessions.

The scary thing is we found only positives to move there and no negatives (apart from my hubby being away 1/3 of the time). Anything else to bear in mind?

We are coming in few weeks time to check it out but any thoughts would be very welcome.

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As long as you're not looking for work then theres no problem!

For 1500€ a month you will find an 3/4 bed place easily. 

Supermarket for you all............ depends what you eat. I was there with my two teenagers (husband commuted to the UK) and I think it was around 80€ a weekish

Nurseries are going to be Spanish and I havent a clue how much they cost, however international schools take children from the age of 3 so that maybe worth looking into??Schools in Spain | Nabss are the governing body for international schools - if they're not on this list then they havent been ratified!


Yoga??? not for me, but I think there are classes around??? However, to teach you would need to either get a contract job or become self employed (autonomo) and that would mean paying out around 260€ a month - that would cover healthcare for you and the children tho.

Apart from that - well, your husband may have tax implications and private healthcare will be needed, if you dont become an autonomo. You and the family may also be required to prove income and healthcare provision before being accepted as residents and to get the all important NIE number

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Do you know anything about the Spanish life style? From what I read on the Dubai site it's a very different world...


----------



## Polkadot (Jun 27, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you know anything about the Spanish life style? From what I read on the Dubai site it's a very different world...


Spanish lifestyle is why we want to move there....We've spent many years going there on hols while we lived in UK. We found Dubai not to be all that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would imagine that Spain is more "normal" than Dubai - but not having been to Dubai I wouldnt know!!! But the Dubai forum on here sometimes sounds crazy lol!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Polkadot (Jun 27, 2012)

jojo said:


> I would imagine that Spain is more "normal" than Dubai - but not having been to Dubai I wouldnt know!!! But the Dubai forum on here sometimes sounds crazy lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


You are right Jo, Spain is more "normal". I have to say we spent nearly 5 years in Dubai and we have had some really good times here. However, it's time for a move and we both miss Europe and European ways, Spain in particular . It's hard to get attached to this place.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Give it a go. I think you have the right idea


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess it would be worth checking the availabilty of flights for your husband before commiting to Fuengarola. 

Are there direct flights to Malaga or would he have to do long, complicated, expensive connections via Madrid, Barcelaona, London, Amsterdam??? Especially check the winter schedules when there are less flights to Malaga from many places.

If flights aren't good it migt make life easier to live beside a different airoport.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> I guess it would be worth checking the availabilty of flights for your husband before commiting to Fuengarola.
> 
> Are there direct flights to Malaga or would he have to do long, complicated, expensive connections via Madrid, Barcelaona, London, Amsterdam??? Especially check the winter schedules when there are less flights to Malaga from many places.
> 
> If flights aren't good it migt make life easier to live beside a different airoport.


Good point!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good point!


Might be a good point, if only I could learn to spell/type!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Might be a good point, if only I could learn to spell/type!!!!!


 more water with it :tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## Polkadot (Jun 27, 2012)

Also, I have a UAE driving license, would I be able to drive in Spain?


----------

